# Lights left on too long?



## GrowinGreen (Jun 28, 2009)

So let's say you leave your lights on too long, or you forget to close your closet door, etc.

I would assume actual time is arbitrary to plants- as in they just go by the length of time, not what actual time it is.

So if you leave a light on a little to long- you should be able to just turn your light on a little later and it would be as though nothing happened, right?

---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you for real 24/7 veg = lights on all day and night 7 day a week. If you are in flowering 12/12 then you can cause problems in the plant may hermi if it is female. any disruption in the darkness time may cause stress on plants


----------

